# Interior Commercial Painting Tampa



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

Well here's one that will last awhile!(2-3 months) Two 5 story apartment buildings.We are painting all the hallways,baseboards,doors & door frames. Literally miles.Then we are painting all the offices,lounge,work out areas,rec areas & common bathrooms.
We will have completed 2 floors in two weeks.Colors alternate about every 100 feet with a metalic faux expressions at the end of each hall.
There are six hallways, the link of the ones in the picture, per floor. 680 doors:thumbsup:


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

Scooting along on the scaffold. Nice work security on that one.


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

No worries about rain days for a long time LOL


----------



## David's Painting (Nov 7, 2012)

Pop in the ear buds and zone out on them halls. Nice score.


----------



## johnny949 (Apr 13, 2012)

That vertical cut on the last picture...lol clean

Seems like a ice gig nonetheless.:thumbsup:


----------



## wje (Apr 11, 2009)

Do you just have one guy working for 3 months in there? He should be able to wrap up the doors and frames by then no? Lol.

Nice gig, Pricing a 14 story building myself right now. Corridors, fire doors and frames.


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

johnny949 said:


> That vertical cut on the last picture...lol clean
> 
> Seems like a ice gig nonetheless.:thumbsup:


Actually they are putting in columns through out to cover pipes in the hall so they will also be putting in false columns at these areas as well to create continuity


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

wje said:


> do you just have one guy working for 3 months in there? He should be able to wrap up the doors and frames by then no? Lol.
> 
> Nice gig, pricing a 14 story building myself right now. Corridors, fire doors and frames.


6-10


----------



## wje (Apr 11, 2009)

aaron61 said:


> 6-10


Yea, I figured you would probably have that many in there.

Did this job go out to public tender? Or how did you land it?


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

1 of my supervisor was at Sherwin William's and heard the project manager asking the guy at the counter about good painters he could call. He followed him outside and gave him a card. He called that day. 
I met with him 2 days later,gave him our proposal that night,had the job the next day.
He said he had 3 other guys out a week before me that had not even submitted a proposal yet so that pretty much sealed the deal.

They are remodeling all the offices,rec room,gym,etc..as well. Just got confirmation on that additional $30,000


----------



## thinkpainting/nick (Dec 25, 2012)

. Trying to edit and repost not working out sio well on iPad. Very buggy send button doesn't work?


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

What is that picture for Nick???? Are you spamming??


----------



## thinkpainting/nick (Dec 25, 2012)

aaron61 said:


> What is that picture for Nick???? Are you spamming??


No having issues with posting from this freakn iPad....sorry I give up nice work BTW


----------



## johnny949 (Apr 13, 2012)

thinkpainting/nick said:


> No having issues with posting from this freakn iPad....sorry I give up nice work BTW


Hey nick, I was having issues posting from my ipad, as well. Download the paint talk app, it will take of at. Good luck:thumbsup:


----------



## playedout6 (Apr 27, 2009)

Nice gig .:thumbsup:


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

Are these apartments or condos?

It's rare to get worthwhile leads from property managers, yet I found one. 

It helps if you have cheap labor.

Did you give your supervisor a bonus?


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

Apartments/condos for a bunch of rich college kids.Mainly young ladies. Daddy payin.

Cheap labor can cost you money.

Supervisor absolutely got a lead bonus and will get another if we come in under budget.


----------



## cdaniels (Oct 20, 2012)

Glad your taking care of your supervisor.Sounds like he's a good man to have around. :thumbup:


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

My guys are always upselling and keeping an ear to the ground for opportunities


----------



## wje (Apr 11, 2009)

aaron61 said:


> My guys are always upselling and keeping an ear to the ground for opportunities


I think it is great for your companys moral to offer them bonus' on such great leads, and upselling. You can't always be around to take care of additional work you otherwise might not get, so why not reward loyal employees with a bonus for looking out for the companies best interest!


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

He's the 1 who got the black van!


----------

